# John Wick: Parabellum (May 17, 2019)



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 9, 2018)



Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Mider T (May 9, 2018)

I guess I better see the first two now.

Reactions: Old 2


----------



## Atlas (May 9, 2018)

Let's fucking go!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 9, 2018)

Holy frak, that street.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 9, 2018)

Loved the first two films, really psyched for this one to be finished for theater release.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (May 10, 2018)

Can't believe this is happening so soon.
It's coming out next year!

Kinda makes me Jordan Face tho
An entire Trilogy of John Wick films releaseing after the 2nd Raid movie,
And still no sign of  the Raid 3 anywhere in sight



Oh, and please make this happen:



CAM would be perfect for a Madam of the High Table


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 10, 2018)




----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 10, 2018)

Can't fucking wait.


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 10, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (May 11, 2018)

Pocalypse said:


> RIP Thanos

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Roman (May 11, 2018)




----------



## Aeternus (May 12, 2018)

Considering how the second movie ended, man he sure is in a tight spot right now. Really want to see what he is going to do about it.


----------



## Djomla (May 12, 2018)

I loved the first one. Second one, not that much. They made Wick into Superman.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Detective (May 13, 2018)

WHERE IS THE FUCKING DOG IN THAT RAIN SCENE!?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 13, 2018)

Likely waiting somewhere safe with Charon, the same guy he entrusted it from the Continental in the last movie before he went to do that mission.


----------



## Amol (May 14, 2018)

JOHN MOTHERFUCKING WICK!! 
He is totally gonna take on entire world by himself in this movie.


----------



## MO (May 14, 2018)




----------



## Karma (May 14, 2018)

Wasnt a spinoff and tv show in the John Wick verse announced not to long ago?


----------



## Aeternus (May 15, 2018)

Luck said:


> Wasnt a spinoff and tv show in the John Wick verse announced not to long ago?


Yeah, a TV show called The Continental IIRC.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (May 15, 2018)

Seiko said:


> well.. they gave him a bullet proof suit.


it was fun but how much he was hit, it's not a vest wouldn't his bones break?


----------



## Jake CENA (May 16, 2018)

Wick will retire after this


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 17, 2018)




----------



## Karma (May 18, 2018)

Eternal Dreamer said:


> Yeah, a TV show called The Continental IIRC.


There was also a movie called "Ballerina" or something announced.

I thought they would have come out before this tbh


----------



## Aeternus (May 18, 2018)

Luck said:


> There was also a movie called "Ballerina" or something announced.
> 
> I thought they would have come out before this tbh


That is the first time I hear about this really. Hmm...


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 21, 2018)



Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (May 21, 2018)

Who cares, Tiger Chen, Marc Dacascos and Yayan Ruhian.

Keanu can go 100% SJW, i am watching this.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 21, 2018)




----------



## Mider T (May 21, 2018)

Will Halle Berry ever age?  This movie now has two ageless wonders.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 21, 2018)

bruh she in shape


----------



## MShadows (May 25, 2018)

There's gonna be headshots. 

LOTS of headshots...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 29, 2018)

I wonder who Morticia Addams will be playing.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 4, 2018)



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 4, 2018)

Should've been cats

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Aeternus (Jun 4, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> Should've been cats


lol Doubt she wants to make a reference to that movie. But then again she did go to receive the Razzie for it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MShadows (Jun 6, 2018)

This movie can't come any sooner

Reactions: Like 1 | Neutral 1


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 6, 2018)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 25, 2018)




----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 3, 2018)

It's still a year away? Damn.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 6, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Detective (Jul 6, 2018)

Oh shit, Parabellum is latin for "Prepare for War"

It's also from a famous phrase, Si vis pacem, para bellum

Essentially... If you want peace, then prepare for war

In modern times, it is also a style of semiauto pistol or machine gun

OH SHIT

@Rukia @Vault @~Gesy~ @RAGING BONER

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 6, 2018)

Common can’t come back.  No way he survived!


----------



## Detective (Jul 6, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Common can’t come back.  No way he survived!



But Wick told him he left the weapon embedded in a place where it won't kill him if he got medical assistance to remove it, but it would if he tried to come after him instead.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 6, 2018)

Honestly, even if he’s alive.  He should have learned his lesson from that last confrontation.


----------



## Detective (Jul 6, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Honestly, even if he’s alive.  He should have learned his lesson from that last confrontation.



Yeah, John Wick punked him. I think he just accepted the L at the end, and should move on from there.


----------



## Aeternus (Jul 6, 2018)

It got a title, huh? Cool.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 14, 2018)




----------



## Atlas (Aug 14, 2018)

Fuck yeah.


----------



## murasex (Aug 14, 2018)

There's no counting how many times I've seen John Wick mainly because I bought the DVD and had no cable or Netflix at the time and it's hands down my all time favorite. Super stoked for the third installment.


----------



## Crying Wolf (Aug 15, 2018)

With how many died in the second one compared to the first, I;m not sure they can fit more deaths in a movie by making a third.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 15, 2018)

Jeez, what enemy would see both Winston and the Bowlery King meet?


----------



## Morglay (Aug 15, 2018)

Crying Wolf said:


> With how many died in the second one compared to the first, I;m not sure they can fit more deaths in a movie by making a third.


 Somebody posted Wick's kill count in the 2nd movie thread - something like 50% more kills approx. Like 80 (ish) -120/130. It'll put him at around 200 if he keeps going at the same rate of increase. Not sure how they're going to have time to fit any story in, unless they start using bombs in this super secret underground world themed movie.


----------



## Detective (Aug 15, 2018)

I am pretty sure someone creative could make a dance routine video out of all the falling bodies from the moment they were headshot by John Wick

And infinitely loop it


----------



## Crying Wolf (Aug 16, 2018)

Morglay said:


> Somebody posted Wick's kill count in the 2nd movie thread - something like 50% more kills approx. Like 80 (ish) -120/130. It'll put him at around 200 if he keeps going at the same rate of increase. Not sure how they're going to have time to fit any story in, unless they start using bombs in this super secret underground world themed movie.



I'm not sure either, they kind of left him very alone, injured, and more outnumbered than he has ever been.  I feel like there isn't going to be a story, but him killing people contentiously as long as his enemies keep bringing him their guns and ammunition >.<


----------



## James Bond (Aug 16, 2018)

Can't fucking wait, the first two were immense

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Aug 28, 2018)

*Spoiler*: _new pic_

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 4, 2018)




----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Oct 4, 2018)

I hope i forget i saw this awesomeness.


----------



## Atlas (Nov 10, 2018)

> *CS: One of my favorite things in “John Wick: Chapter 2” was your character Cassian, because of all the people that Wick went up against Cassian was the closest to being on the same level as him. He felt like a guy who was formidable. Can you talk a little bit about coming back for the third part?*
> 
> *Common:* I’m not in the third part, but I could say that I really loved being a part of “John Wick 2” and it was an amazing experience. Working with Keanu and Chad, they’re just phenomenal. Challenged and really passionate about the stuff, and I can say that three is going to be incredible, though, I’ll tell you that much.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Nov 10, 2018)

Damn, was hoping common would be in part 3


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Nov 14, 2018)

What?

Then what was with all the reports that he was casted to resume his character in _Parabellum_?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 19, 2018)




----------



## blakstealth (Dec 19, 2018)

ooo doggies


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 26, 2018)




----------



## Atlas (Dec 27, 2018)

Looks like world building.


----------



## dr_shadow (Jan 1, 2019)

March 31 is going to be the 20th anniversary of_ The Matrix_ btw. 

Will of course make a dedicated thread about it when the time comes around, but just pointing it out here since Reeves having this as his big movie of the year is a reminder that there won't be a Matrix 4 coming out for the anniversary.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 3, 2019)

> Keanu Reeves returns as John Wick later this year and director Chad Stahelski is excited to return to this world.* "I'm a big fan of Joseph Campbell's mythologies of the hero and what he would have defined as the theater of pain, or sometimes we call it ‘The Die Hard Conundrum’: We just to like to beat the (stuffing) out of our heroes."
> 
> "If you choose that kind of lifestyle, you're going to be pretty beat up. So we like John Wick to suffer and think Keanu loves for John Wick to suffer, too."*


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jan 4, 2019)

Better not do anything to his dog


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 5, 2019)

Could be worst. Someone could do to Wick's wife what Nicky Cavella did to the Punisher's family -- dig up their remains, and piss in one of the skull's mouth.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 5, 2019)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Could be worst. Someone could do to Wick's wife what Nicky Cavella did to the Punisher's family -- dig up their remains, and piss in one of the skull's mouth.



Jesus Christ...


----------



## Sunrider (Jan 6, 2019)

mr_shadow said:


> March 31 is going to be the 20th anniversary of_ The Matrix_ btw.
> 
> Will of course make a dedicated thread about it when the time comes around, but just pointing it out here since Reeves having this as his big movie of the year is a reminder that there won't be a Matrix 4 coming out for the anniversary.


Given the way people regard the sequels, I figured everyone is happy there isn't a fourth.


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 15, 2019)

71 yam!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MO (Jan 15, 2019)

I'm definitely going to see this.


----------



## Detective (Jan 15, 2019)

Dat colour scheme


----------



## Detective (Jan 15, 2019)

Are your pencils ready?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 17, 2019)



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 17, 2019)

Gonna have to pay me a hell lot more than 14 million to step to John wick

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stringer (Jan 17, 2019)

looks so good, this film franchise is a modern classic


----------



## Amol (Jan 17, 2019)

I watched some weirdly edited trailer before I watched a proper one. 
Anyway trailer was good. It is John Wick Vs World and as the hotel guy said it is about even fight. 
I just hope we see any type of law enforcement in this movie. It has been bugging me since last movie that no matter how many bodies drop police department or FBI never gets involved. They gotta show them doing something. 
This world can't not have law enforcement.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 17, 2019)

Amol said:


> I watched some weirdly edited trailer before I watched a proper one.
> Anyway trailer was good. It is John Wick Vs World and as the hotel guy said it is about even fight.
> I just hope we see any type of law enforcement in this movie. It has been bugging me since last movie that no matter how many bodies drop police department or FBI never gets involved. They gotta show them doing something.
> This world can't not have law enforcement.


Why would they be stupid enough to get involve?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 17, 2019)

Ugh, the wait.


----------



## Morglay (Jan 17, 2019)

HALLE BERRY IS FINE AS FUCK MY GOD AGHSAASJKLF HBASKDJS.HJBRASD

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 17, 2019)

im so so so ready


Amol said:


> I watched some weirdly edited trailer before I watched a proper one.
> Anyway trailer was good. It is John Wick Vs World and as the hotel guy said it is about even fight.
> I just hope we see any type of law enforcement in this movie. It has been bugging me since last movie that no matter how many bodies drop police department or FBI never gets involved. They gotta show them doing something.
> This world can't not have law enforcement.


they're either corrupt or that's just what the relationship is between law enforcement and the underworld John is a part of.

shout out to Jimmy


----------



## Amol (Jan 17, 2019)

Huey Freeman said:


> Why would they be stupid enough to get involve?


Because there are assassins murdering  each other on open street. This kind of violence easily can have civilian casualties. 
I don't expect random police officer to try and stop them but jeez there has to somebody powerful enough to try to stop this bloody bath in public. Somebody high up in chain of command. They all can't be spineless and meek to bow down to these assassins.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 17, 2019)




----------



## ~Avant~ (Jan 17, 2019)

Take my money!


----------



## GRIMMM (Jan 17, 2019)

God. Damn.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 17, 2019)

Can't watch the trailer until I see the first two movies


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jan 17, 2019)

That Bourne book throat punch 

Motorcycle sword fighting 

That Bronn 

Lot to digest with that trailer. Most curious thing was seeing Cedric Daniels seemingly opening a vault for Jon near the end.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 17, 2019)

Imagine if this was filmed IMAX.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 17, 2019)

Amol said:


> Because there are assassins murdering  each other on open street. This kind of violence easily can have civilian casualties.
> I don't expect random police officer to try and stop them but jeez there has to somebody powerful enough to try to stop this bloody bath in public. Somebody high up in chain of command. They all can't be spineless and meek to bow down to these assassins.


There was a law enforcement officer in the first movie Who knew of John's reputation and let him be. I believe in this world, Assassins are above societal laws.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 17, 2019)

@Detective


----------



## Detective (Jan 17, 2019)

Rukia said:


> @Detective



People keep asking me if I am back dude?

I'M THINKING I AM FUCKING BACK, DUDE

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Detective (Jan 17, 2019)

Also, I am really happy that we all listened to the advice of the OP from the original John Wick thread for the first film, and decided to stick with this franchise.

Thank you, to that anonymous, stylish, intelligent and handsome as fuck OP


----------



## Vault (Jan 17, 2019)

Lets fucking go

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Detective (Jan 17, 2019)

Also, looks like they took inspiration from the Villainess, and will likely top that film's motorbike sword fight scene


----------



## Detective (Jan 17, 2019)

THE ODDS ARE ABOUT EVEN

Who the fuck is also dumb as fuck to only take 14 million dollars to kill John Fucking Wick?


----------



## Vault (Jan 17, 2019)

No amount of money is making me take thst contract. Its like they just ignore all the shit that man has done. Probably think it was a fluke until they have a bullet in their head. Maybe even a pencil, or a book

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 17, 2019)

14 mill seems kinda low. And not only because of the Danger involved.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 17, 2019)

Feels good to be one of the first supporters of the franchise.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 17, 2019)

Vault said:


> No amount of money is making me take thst contract. Its like they just ignore all the shit that man has done. Probably think it was a fluke until they have a bullet in their head. Maybe even a pencil, or a book


I thought Adrianne Palicki really fucked up when she killed that black guy in the hotel in the first movie.  And I was proven right.


----------



## Detective (Jan 17, 2019)

Vault said:


> No amount of money is making me take thst contract. Its like they just ignore all the shit that man has done. Probably think it was a fluke until they have a bullet in their head. Maybe even a pencil, or a book



A fookin pencil!


----------



## Rukia (Jan 17, 2019)

The dogs are going to finally get their revenge in this movie.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Detective (Jan 17, 2019)

Rukia said:


> The dogs are going to finally get their revenge in this movie.



Double Dog Attack!


----------



## Rukia (Jan 17, 2019)

This all could have been avoided.  Spare a lonely man’s fucking puppy beagle and no one would have had to die.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amol (Jan 18, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> There was a law enforcement officer in the first movie Who knew of John's reputation and let him be. I believe in this world, Assassins are above societal laws.


Yeah but that was only a random beat cop. Even in real world they don't go after gangsters. 
I am more talking about high powered Agent in FBI or even CIA given international nature of these assassins. 
It honestly feels like plot hole to me. Only possible explanation is that world of John Wick is a dystopia but it is too orderly and organized for that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Skaddix (Jan 18, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> 14 mill seems kinda low. And not only because of the Danger involved.



Yeah 14 million smfh...missing a zero if you ask me 140 mill now that is worth it .


----------



## God (Jan 18, 2019)




----------



## Vault (Jan 18, 2019)

Rukia said:


> I thought Adrianne Palicki really fucked up when she killed that black guy in the hotel in the first movie.  And I was proven right.


And she done it for a meagre amount also.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Morglay (Jan 18, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> 14 mill seems kinda low. And not only because of the Danger involved.


 I assume pay on contracts in general is quite low so that they don't get droves of people retiring after 2/3 hits and keep people accessing Continental services over a number of years.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 18, 2019)

John 

Halle Berry


----------



## Vault (Jan 18, 2019)

John Wick Chapter 3: Revenge of the Mutts

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 18, 2019)

Amol said:


> Yeah but that was only a random beat cop. Even in real world they don't go after gangsters.
> I am more talking about high powered Agent in FBI or even CIA given international nature of these assassins.
> It honestly feels like plot hole to me. Only possible explanation is that world of John Wick is a dystopia but it is too orderly and organized for that.



It's just part of the films setting. According to the directors, there is a truce between the cops and the assassins -- as long as no civilians are caught in the crossfire, the cops will leave them be.


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 18, 2019)

Noticed they got Mark Dacascos from Iron Chef America


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 18, 2019)

Rukia said:


> This all could have been avoided.  Spare a lonely man’s fucking puppy beagle and no one would have had to die.


It was Viggo fault, he knew where John lived and he was retired. You mean to tell me he didn’t put out a bulletin stating don’t fuck with this nigguh?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Junnah (Jan 18, 2019)

Saw the trailer last night. I love Keanu


----------



## Vault (Jan 18, 2019)

blakstealth said:


> Noticed they got Mark Dacascos from Iron Chef America


You think Mark Dacascos is only from Iron chef.  cute


----------



## ~VK~ (Jan 18, 2019)

Gotdamn halle berry how can a 52 year old woman still be so fucking fine?


----------



## James Bond (Jan 18, 2019)

I swear to god, if one of those glorious looking German Shepherds snuffs it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 18, 2019)

Vault said:


> You think Mark Dacascos is only from Iron chef.  cute


it's his most iconic role of course


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Jan 18, 2019)

blakstealth said:


> it's his most iconic role of course


He was doing Matrix on a Direct to DVD movie before Matrix was cool.


----------



## Vault (Jan 18, 2019)

Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard said:


> He was doing Matrix on a Direct to DVD movie before Matrix was cool.


Crying Freeman  and Drive


----------



## Pocalypse (Jan 18, 2019)

Yes John, kill them all


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 18, 2019)

The new movie poster.

Hmm. I don't feel it tops Chapter 2's poster with all the guns pointed at him.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Jan 18, 2019)

Vault said:


> Crying Freeman  and Drive


I did not watch Freeman yet, but Sabotage had some early bullet timing.


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 18, 2019)

Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard said:


> He was doing Matrix on a Direct to DVD movie before Matrix was cool.


Iron Chef America is all that matters to me


----------



## Rukia (Jan 18, 2019)

James Bond said:


> I swear to god, if one of those glorious looking German Shepherds snuffs it


That better not happen.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 18, 2019)

Vault said:


> You think Mark Dacascos is only from Iron chef.  cute



Yeah do people not realize he was once a fairly big...direct-to-video... action star?

He fought Jet Li in "Cradle to the Grave". He must've been more popular in France, as "Crying Freeman" and "Brotherhood of the Wolf" were decent sized productions that got good reviews.

I remember watching a "Predator" rip-off with him when I was a kid...at the time I enjoyed it, but I can't remember much about it, including the title. 

He's actually a talented dude, often the best part about the movies he appears in.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 18, 2019)

Brotherhood of the Wolf was quite good imo.


----------



## Vault (Jan 18, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> Yeah do people not realize he was once a fairly big...direct-to-video... action star?
> 
> He fought Jet Li in "Cradle to the Grave". He must've been more popular in France, as "Crying Freeman" and "Brotherhood of the Wolf" were decent sized productions that got good reviews.
> 
> ...


I really liked Drive also. Mark Dacascos is underated


----------



## Sunrider (Jan 19, 2019)

Vault said:


> I really liked Drive also. Mark Dacascos is underated


Drive was my first Dacascos experience. Dude is so slept on. 


Amol said:


> Yeah but that was only a random beat cop. Even in real world they don't go after gangsters.
> I am more talking about high powered Agent in FBI or even CIA given international nature of these assassins.
> It honestly feels like plot hole to me. Only possible explanation is that world of John Wick is a dystopia but it is too orderly and organized for that.


Assuming they make it to a fourth film, it might not be bad to follow up with a hard-ass, inflexible supercop determined to bring the entire underworld to heel... maybe starting with Wick. 

A character like Les Miserables's Javert, or like Dwayne Johnson's Hobbes from the Fast & Furious franchise.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 19, 2019)

I saw the first film finally guys



@DemonDragonJ you proud of me?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 19, 2019)

so glad my 5 year old digital code for john wick 1 is still redeemable


----------



## Detective (Jan 19, 2019)

James Bond said:


> I swear to god, if one of those glorious looking German Shepherds snuffs it



Don't put these thoughts into my head, James.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 19, 2019)

Only a fool will kill a dog in Wick’s presence


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 20, 2019)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Skaddix (Mar 20, 2019)

NICE POSTERS


----------



## Vault (Mar 20, 2019)

Nice posters? I mostly see dead people

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rukia (Mar 21, 2019)




----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 21, 2019)

The end of a trilogy.

And maybe Reeves's time as an action star?

He's getting older, and I don't know, nor can I even see, how a later older Reeves in action could top these Wick movies. Their bar is so good and high.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 21, 2019)

I’d be honest if I was a top assiassin and I saw my phone went off with a message saying there’s a huge contract on Wick’s head. I’d probably break my phone and take a vacation. I don’t want no parts


----------



## Amol (Mar 21, 2019)

When the underworld is going to realize it is not about just a puppy. 
It is about John Wick's puppy. 
That makes all the difference in the world. 
They should have just ignored the death of that High Seat member when they saw who did it. 
Bunch of morons.


----------



## Amol (Mar 21, 2019)

And also
''What do you need''
''Guns, lots of guns''
The sheer confidence in that man


----------



## Vault (Mar 21, 2019)

Good matrix call back there 

Also the guy who John used as a knife holder  you think after seeing that shit im bothering to fight him?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 21, 2019)

Vault said:


> Good matrix call back there
> 
> Also the guy who John used as a knife holder  you think after seeing that shit im bothering to fight him?


Smartest man in that universe was the Bouncer from the first movie. Took out his earpiece and took the night off.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 21, 2019)

Huey Freeman said:


> I’d be honest if I was a top assiassin and I saw my phone went off with a message saying there’s a huge contract on Wick’s head. I’d probably break my phone and take a vacation. I don’t want no parts


I think that's what's interesting about the world. There are people in this underworld that know what John Wick can do, yet they still have the confidence to take him on whether it it's for the money or for sheer excitement or for a challenge.

Aaaand not to mention that it's what makes the movie more exciting lol.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 21, 2019)

I don’t want a prequel to This Trilogy . I think what makes Wick is that we only hear snippets of his past and never actually know the full details. Seeing it would ruin the presence he has.


----------



## Vault (Mar 21, 2019)

Huey Freeman said:


> Smartest man in that universe was the Bouncer from the first movie. Took out his earpiece and took the night off.


 Kevin Nash right

Smartest guy in the entire franchise

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 21, 2019)

Vault said:


> Kevin Nash right
> 
> Smartest guy in the entire franchise


Yep, already saw someone got the drop on him realize Wick was the person and on business. Didn’t even fucking care why. All he wanted to do was get the fuck out of there.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 21, 2019)

I have no ambition.  I’m always about high reward and low risk.  So I wouldn’t be going after Wick.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 21, 2019)

Yikes -- the rendition of Vivaldi's Winter in the new John Wick trailer gave me chills.


----------



## Hit The Badass (Mar 21, 2019)

That bike chase scene at the end was pure orgasm ￼


----------



## Atlas (Mar 21, 2019)

Hit The Badass said:


> That bike chase scene at the end was pure orgasm ￼



I'm so looking forward to that, probably end up being one of the best action scenes of all time.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 21, 2019)

Huey Freeman said:


> I don’t want a prequel to This Trilogy . I think what makes Wick is that we only hear snippets of his past and never actually know the full details. Seeing it would ruin the presence he has.



The Wick franchise licensed a prequel comic, written by Hulk writer Greg Pak. Eh.

I'm just curious about the film spin-offs -- the 'Ballerina' film script, and the ordered _The Continental_ show.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Mar 21, 2019)

Hit The Badass said:


> That bike chase scene at the end was pure orgasm ￼






Atlas said:


> I'm so looking forward to that, probably end up being one of the best action scenes of all time.



We don't get many bike on bike action scenes in movies. There's Akira, and there's Advent Children, and after that, I'm running a blank. With the fact that this is live action, seeing the whole thing play out is probably the thing I'm most excited to see in the movie.


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 23, 2019)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 23, 2019)

John Wick's dog's human.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 23, 2019)

My fave parts of the trailer were when he threw multiple knives to that assassin on the floor and the ending with the chase scene.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 24, 2019)

That poster. . . not vibing with me.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 24, 2019)

That poster needed to have a night (black) background and it would be straight fire


----------



## Vault (Mar 24, 2019)

Huey Freeman said:


> That poster needed to have a night (black) background and it would be straight fire


Nope check the background. That's the desert portion of the film. So yes orange/pink hue makes sense. Aint in New York or Italy anymore with a more midnight/cold atmosphere ala john wick 2.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 27, 2019)

New pics.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pocalypse (Mar 27, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 27, 2019)

Never noticed he knifed his hand as the gun went off


----------



## Pocalypse (Mar 27, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> Never noticed he knifed his hand as the gun went off



Anyone else would be using a board for target practice

John uses a live human


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 9, 2019)

Pretty cool that Keanu learned real military techniques for the movie. Definitely not someone you'd want to creep up on unannounced.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sunrider (Apr 9, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> Pretty cool that Keanu learned real military techniques for the movie. Definitely not someone you'd want to creep up on unannounced.


Deadass this dude learned Shaolin boxing for The Matrix and then became a marksman for John Wick. 

Fuck a Rambo, drop him into Burma and he'll have the whole situation sorted out.


----------



## Pocalypse (Apr 15, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> Pretty cool that Keanu learned real military techniques for the movie. Definitely not someone you'd want to creep up on unannounced.



Moral of the story:

Don't fuck with John Wick's dog.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 19, 2019)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 20, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oddjutsu (Apr 20, 2019)

This series got real pretentious, real quick.  John Wick is some lame shit y'all


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Apr 20, 2019)

Oddjutsu said:


> This series got real pretentious, real quick.  John Wick is some lame shit y'all


Care to elaborate...?


----------



## Oddjutsu (Apr 20, 2019)

Avenging his dog = good shit

Gay gangster has magic coin now he must go to Paris to the oscars after party and kill milf in stupidest bathtub ever then have a rap battle with Common = pretentious shit


----------



## Amol (Apr 20, 2019)

The fuck this guy is talking about? 
He is the only pretentious thing I have seen here.


----------



## Vault (Apr 20, 2019)

People dont know what the term pretentious actually means yet they still throw it out anyway to sound cool

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Atlas (Apr 20, 2019)

He's just going through a rebellious phase.


----------



## Sunrider (Apr 21, 2019)

... did you want him to avenge the dog some more? 

Because I feel like he worked all that out pretty well in the first movie.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Apr 21, 2019)

Oddjutsu said:


> Avenging his dog = good shit
> 
> Gay gangster has magic coin now he must go to Paris to the oscars after party and kill milf in stupidest bathtub ever then have a rap battle with Common = pretentious shit


That Common staredown was pretty cool.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 24, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 26, 2019)




----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 27, 2019)

Is the soundtrack out yet? I want that rendition of Vivaldi's winter dammit!


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 27, 2019)

Now that's a fucking poster.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 27, 2019)

@Detective

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 30, 2019)




----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 8, 2019)

IMAX, everyone.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 10, 2019)

Reviews are praising a lot.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 10, 2019)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Reviews are praising a lot.



VICTORY SNUGGLES!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amol (May 10, 2019)

Hell yeah. 
This series gets better with time. 
There are probably not many trilogies out there who can not only maintain the quality of first movie but infact improve on it with sequels. 
Can't wait to see John taking on entire world.


----------



## Amol (May 11, 2019)

You know I was wondering why Keanu Reeves is not doing anything to promote the movie. 
Halle Berry is doing more for movie than Keanu. 
He is curiously absent from internet.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 11, 2019)

Amol said:


> You know I was wondering why Keanu Reeves is not doing anything to promote the movie.
> Halle Berry is doing more for movie than Keanu.
> He is curiously absent from internet.



He could be busy with work.


----------



## Amol (May 12, 2019)

Comic Book Guy said:


> He could be busy with work.


Promoting the movie in which you are a lead is a work. Actors are contractually obliged to do that. 
And he doesn't have any movie coming in 2019 in lead role capacity. He got time. 
I just don't want this movie to earn less money just because it's main star was lazy in promotion. This is my favorite action series.


----------



## Hit The Badass (May 12, 2019)

Amol said:


> Promoting the movie in which you are a lead is a work. Actors are contractually obliged to do that.
> And he doesn't have any movie coming in 2019 in lead role capacity. He got time.
> I just don't want this movie to earn less money just because it's main star was lazy in promotion. This is my favorite action series.


Eh Keenu always do too much for promoting his movies. More than most of the actors. 

It's okay for him to take a break once a while.


----------



## blakstealth (May 13, 2019)




----------



## Hit The Badass (May 13, 2019)

I just realized they have Mad Dog and Assassin from Raid 1 and 2 in this movie 

HYPE INTENSIFIES!!!


----------



## blakstealth (May 14, 2019)

goddamn, I fuckin love her


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 15, 2019)

thats my jam

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vault (May 15, 2019)

blakstealth said:


> goddamn, I fuckin love her


She was cooking damn. Can't wait for that team up  damn I'm hyped

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (May 16, 2019)

Amol said:


> You know I was wondering why Keanu Reeves is not doing anything to promote the movie.
> Halle Berry is doing more for movie than Keanu.
> He is curiously absent from internet.


He is probaly smart and occasionally just posts on a msg board...



Amol said:


> Promoting the movie in which you are a lead is a work. Actors are contractually obliged to do that.
> And he doesn't have any movie coming in 2019 in lead role capacity. He got time.
> I just don't want this movie to earn less money just because it's main star was lazy in promotion. This is my favorite action series.



He is okay but not great on talk shows. It's better if he just goes to the range again and films it.


----------



## blakstealth (May 16, 2019)




----------



## Parallax (May 16, 2019)

Amol said:


> Promoting the movie in which you are a lead is a work. Actors are contractually obliged to do that.
> And he doesn't have any movie coming in 2019 in lead role capacity. He got time.
> I just don't want this movie to earn less money just because it's main star was lazy in promotion. This is my favorite action series.



Its the third in a very successful franchise that is getting the highest reviews of all three films, it's gonna be fine lol


----------



## Hit The Badass (May 16, 2019)

Just came back from watching the movie.....

Awesome af! Best hand to hand combat in the series! 

The main villain and his students were amazing!

Raid actors were cool and threatening. We need the protagonist of Raid against John Wick 


Can't wait for the sequel

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (May 16, 2019)

Hit The Badass said:


> I just realized they have Mad Dog and Assassin from Raid 1 and 2 in this movie
> 
> HYPE INTENSIFIES!!!


Mad Dog got bitched out at the end of Raid!  I don’t care what anyone says!


----------



## Hit The Badass (May 16, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Mad Dog got bitched out at the end of Raid!  I don’t care what anyone says!


He was overwhelming Rama and his brother. A no small feat tbh.


----------



## Rukia (May 16, 2019)

And then he got all of his bones broken and his neck carved.


----------



## Hit The Badass (May 16, 2019)

I know but he was badass in Raid and here in John Wick too


----------



## MShadows (May 17, 2019)

This movie still doesn’t have a fuckin release date for Japan


----------



## MShadows (May 17, 2019)

@Hit The Badass spoil me pls. What happens with John in the end? What new crazy feats does he have this time?


----------



## Hit The Badass (May 17, 2019)

MShadows said:


> @Hit The Badass spoil me pls. What happens with John in the end? What new crazy feats does he have this time?



*Spoiler*: __ 



He killed a man with a book! A fucking book! 

He can disappear/reappear in crowds and in dark just like Bucky did in Civil War

Took down multiple SWAT wearing specialized armor with zero effect of normal bullets

Survived after falling down from the roof of Continental Building! He is Captain America atm lol!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MShadows (May 17, 2019)

Hit The Badass said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 




Damn, can’t wait to see this... 

I assume he smacked that person to death with the book? 

How was he looking after that fall? Was he convincingly fucked up or did he shake it off somehow? 

So John Wick can also solo a whole squad of SWAT? What did he use against them? 

I saw you mentioned sequel, does the ending suggest it might continue or is this the end?


----------



## Hit The Badass (May 17, 2019)

MShadows said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



crushed his adam apple, broke his jaw and broke his neck all with a book lol. It was brutal 

He was really injured but not to point where he is in hospital or unmoveable. After rescued he was pissed. Super pissed

Yeah like almost 2 buses full of SWAT though not simultaneously obviously. At first pistol which couldn't penetrate their armor but he killed them by shooting in neck and helmet. Later he used specialized shotgun and blow their heads off. 

Also he killed people using horses lol

It definitely will continue


----------



## Amol (May 17, 2019)

How the fuck this movie is not getting released in my city? 
We still have Endgame and Detective Pikachu running but not a single cinema is showing John Wick? 
Who is distributor of this movie again?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 17, 2019)

I have to wait one more week before it gets here, so you are not the only one struggling.


----------



## Amol (May 17, 2019)

Nah my problem is more serious. John Wick 3 is getting released in my country today, it is just getting released in very few cities and mine is not one of the them. 
I just don't find get the why. Even multiple low budget movies had got released in my city before. Surely John Wick and Keanu Reeves is a bigger brand. 
This movie deserves country wide distribution.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 17, 2019)

John Wick 3 is fucking silly, stylish/slick as hell and with the best choreography of the series so far. Definitely better than 2 but the first movie is still the best. The interesting shit about this series is that every movie is extremely similar to each other and you don't really see any of them for the plot or character development or whatever but its visual style and the creative fights and crazy shit they pull. It's the kung fu movie series of modern times. But with Hobo Neo and a Noir style.


*Spoiler*: __ 



It doesn't have a gunfight that's better than the underground shotgun fest of the second movie (Although the Armored Swat at the end was a neat idea) but I'm pretty sure they've started bringing a bunch of kick ass martial artists from all over Asia cause the choreography is at its absolute best. I like how the best fights are straight in the very beginning with the ching chong chinamen and at the end with the japs and the...Malaysian(?) twins? I wish I was more updated with pure Asian action flicks cause I'm almost positive they were all big names back in their respective countries. And John actually losing for once brought him back to earth compared to the first movies. Bald Ninja Guy felt like less of a threat compared to his students so that last fight was kinda deflated, though. But the fiber glass labyrinth inside the kaleidoscope room at the end was probably THE coolest visuals I've seen in an action movie.

Oh yeah, I like how Lawrence Fishburn just keeps upping his crazy.




It's just fucking awesome when a dumb action movie is made by smart people. Best kind of entertainment. The movie room was filled with people from all over town, interesting enough. You had ghetto families and suits all laughing at all the crazy shit happening.


----------



## MShadows (May 17, 2019)

Hit The Badass said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 




Couldn't help myself so I searched some scenes on YT. 

There's a knife fight sequence where if I'm not mistaken, his reactions are so good he even dodged a bullet at almost point blank distance. JW was throwing those knifes better than Dio from Jojo lmao. 

I also saw the book kill scene. I wasn't expecting him to kill Andre the Giant, it was brutal!


----------



## MartialHorror (May 17, 2019)

I have to wait until Tuesday before I see it, so... did they ever play that awesome remix of Winter's Vivaldi from the 2nd trailer? 

I thought "Winter at the Continental" would be it, but instead it's just some club remix.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 17, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> I have to wait until Tuesday before I see it, so... did they ever play that awesome remix of Winter's Vivaldi from the 2nd trailer?



Buckle up.


----------



## Hit The Badass (May 17, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> I have to wait until Tuesday before I see it, so... did they ever play that awesome remix of Winter's Vivaldi from the 2nd trailer?


 no remix. Just the original which imo is just as good


----------



## MartialHorror (May 17, 2019)

Hit The Badass said:


> no remix. Just the original which imo is just as good



Yeah but I can get the original anywhere. I've never heard the remix before, so that's disappointing.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 17, 2019)

Hit The Badass said:


> no remix. Just the original which imo is just as good




*Spoiler*: __ 



Wait, so what did they play in the Continental Swat fight?


----------



## Hit The Badass (May 17, 2019)

Deathbringerpt said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, so what did they play in the Continental Swat fight?


Summer's


----------



## MartialHorror (May 17, 2019)

Deathbringerpt said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, so what did they play in the Continental Swat fight?



Was it this?


----------



## MartialHorror (May 17, 2019)

This sounds closer to the remix, near the end. 


Albeit the temple of the remix is closer to this


Sorry, I know Im probably being a bit of a downer for harping on the movie for this, but I love epic remixes of classical music... especially when they're awesome and are a major reason to rewatch the trailer. So I'm bummed when the track that I was expecting to be the remix (Winter at the Continental) was not.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 17, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 18, 2019)




----------



## MartialHorror (May 18, 2019)

Whoa... That's much higher than the other ones, right?


----------



## makeoutparadise (May 18, 2019)

Dang that movie was great


----------



## Saishin (May 19, 2019)

John Wick 3 is No.1 at the Italian box office,hopefully gonna see it at the movies in the following days 

And in America it surpassed Endgame 

*John Wick: Chapter 3 Dethrones Avengers: Endgame at the Box Office*

John Wick has taken  out of the top spot at the box office in North America._John Wick: Chapter Three -- Parabellum _will open to just shy of $57 million. The third installment of the _John Wick_ series sees Wick (Keanu Reeves) being hunted by highly-trained assassins after the $14 million bounty on his head.

ComicBook.com's Kofi Outlaw gave _John Wick: Chapter 3_ , saying, "Fans of the _John Wick_ series are going to love Parabellum, from the fights down to the reveal of what that strange subtitle actually means. It's more of what fans love, done with more creativity, flair, and brutality than ever before, so action fans spending their money on a ticket will definitely get their money's worth."

Avengers: Endgame comes in second place, adding another $27 million to its domestic box office total, which will climb to $769 million. Last week, _Endgame_ crossed the $700 million milestone marker at the domestic box office in record time, tying the record set by  in 2015.

_Endgame_ received praise from critics and fans, including ComicBook.com’s Brandon Davis. “The final movie in Marvel's Infinity Saga is a masterpiece,” Davis writes in . “It's an absolute spectacle which needs to be watched on the biggest screen possible. It's a love letter to fans of the Marvel Cinematic Universe. In fact, I'd argue that  is the film event of our lifetime and lives up to every bit of global hype it has garnered. It is setting a new standard and raising the bar for event films and likely will not be matched in this generation of filmmaking.”


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (May 19, 2019)

Saw the movie.

Awesome movie, had the best fights in the series, the whole theater kept applauding during the opening. Idk what was my favorite part, there were just so many:

*Spoiler*: __ 




- John killing that big guy with a fucking book
- those poor mooks in the antique store getting turned into pincushions
- John using the horses against the other thugs again and again
- Bronn finally getting his castle...and then getting ripped apart by the dog
- and ofc the final fight at the Continental.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 19, 2019)

*Spoiler*: __ 



So I take it a John Wick 4 is happening. Winston you moron, you should killed that bitch while you had the chance. John will show no mercy.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 19, 2019)




----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (May 19, 2019)

Wow. For now, I just gotta say, 

I would have totally drank that bottle of water.


----------



## Rukia (May 19, 2019)

I was surprised Halle Berry was so unimportant in the grand scheme of things.

I love how the dogs were utilized.  They subdued people and made them vulnerable to headshots.  It worked really well.


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 19, 2019)

That fucking book fight.

Jesus


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 19, 2019)

I liked how zero guys were just babyshaking everyone until they met Wick who brought them back to earth


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 19, 2019)

Huey Freeman said:


> I liked how zero guys were just babyshaking everyone until they met Wick you brought them back to earth


I mean. You dont really come prepared for ninjas


----------



## Mael (May 19, 2019)

Huey Freeman said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> So I take it a John Wick 4 is happening. Winston you moron, you should killed that bitch while you had the chance. John will show no mercy.



*Spoiler*: __ 



UNLESS.......it was all an act and Winston is top bro.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 19, 2019)

Mael said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> UNLESS.......it was all an act and Winston is top bro.


What kind of bro toss you off a hotel roof top !


----------



## MShadows (May 20, 2019)

Huey Freeman said:


> What kind of bro toss you off a hotel roof top !


It’s all part of the plan. He wasn’t even surprised John survived. 

Winston likely planned something with John off-screen and they gotta make it look legit.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 20, 2019)

MShadows said:


> It’s all part of the plan. He wasn’t even surprised John survived.
> 
> Winston likely planned something with John off-screen and they gotta make it look legit.


Bro if me and you got a plan and you tell me, you going to shot me *and toss me off a roof top. *Imma start questioning our friendship that’s all


----------



## MShadows (May 20, 2019)

Huey Freeman said:


> Bro if me and you got a plan and you tell you going to shot me *and toss me off a roof top. *Imma questioning our friendship that’s all


Yeah, but in this case you’re a dude who can tank being run into by several cars and keep going despite being stitched up and bleeding.


----------



## Hit The Badass (May 20, 2019)

MShadows said:


> It’s all part of the plan. He wasn’t even surprised John survived.
> 
> Winston likely planned something with John off-screen and they gotta make it look legit.


What you think of the movie?


----------



## U mad bro (May 20, 2019)

He topped the pencil. Took that shit to another level. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



He used a book.


 Fuck endgame this my favorite superhero flick this year.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MShadows (May 20, 2019)

Hit The Badass said:


> What you think of the movie?


I somehow got to see it 

Loved the action. The body count is way higher and I loved Halle Berry’s segment, even if short. 

I feel like stuff such as the book and horse kills are the writers acknowledging the meme status of John’s badassery. 

“We had this dude kill a guy with a pencil, how can we top that?”

Tbh, I did not see that ending coming, but I feel like there’s more to it than it appears. We’ll have to wait for the next one to find out tho.


----------



## MShadows (May 20, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 20, 2019)

This fucker is monumental. Jesus. 

I can't get that shot of the dog fucking blasting through a bunch of furniture and dropping a friend like a battering ram out of my head. This movie has fucking grit.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (May 20, 2019)

Boban towered over Keanu like Keanu towered over the Raid guys 

But yeah, if they ever get around to making the Raid 3, Keanu should return the favor and show up as a midboss villain or something. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Also, get Rama for John Wick 4

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## U mad bro (May 20, 2019)

MShadows said:


> I somehow got to see it
> 
> Loved the action. The body count is way higher and I loved Halle Berry’s segment, even if short.
> 
> ...


Never expected to love Halle Berry scenes as much as I did.Wouldn't be mad if she fucked around and got a spin-off I would give it a shot.

John Wick got the chuck Norris level memes without trying lol


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 20, 2019)




----------



## God (May 21, 2019)

Can’t wait to watch this shit


----------



## blakstealth (May 21, 2019)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 21, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 21, 2019)

The absolute best scene/fight was the Indonesian ninja dudes who spared John since they just wanted to fight the legendary badass and are spared in the end by John, who ends up acknowledging them.

Pure unadulterated manhood.


----------



## Atlas (May 21, 2019)

Deathbringerpt said:


> The absolute best scene/fight was the Indonesian ninja dudes who spared John since they just wanted to fight the legendary badass and are spared in the end by John, who ends up acknowledging them.
> 
> Pure unadulterated manhood.



Hell yeah, you just knew the Raid guys would get an awesome fight.


----------



## MShadows (May 22, 2019)

This is gold


----------



## Rukia (May 22, 2019)

I’m surprised Matrix Reloaded was rated R.  Would it be PG13 today?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 23, 2019)

Atlas said:


> Hell yeah, you just knew the Raid guys would get an awesome fight.



I need to watch Raid, don't I?


----------



## MartialHorror (May 23, 2019)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I need to watch Raid, don't I?



Yes. Both "The Raid" and ESPECIALLY "The Raid 2" are amazing, although which you'll like more depends on you. If you just want nonstop martial arts action, the first might be more your cup of tea. The sequel has better martial arts action, but it's much more ambitious with its storyline, although it's also unusually long for a genre flick.

Of course -- "We Own the Night" is arguably better than both of those, but... that's another topic, lol.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 23, 2019)

Here is my review...

"John Wick: Parabellum" continues where "John Wick 2" left off and I'm not just referring to the story, I am referring to the entirety of the movie. I can literally just dig up my old review of "John Wick 2" and copy and paste it for my review of "John Wick 3", as it's pretty much the same kind of film, with identical strengths and weaknesses. Even though there is technically a story and there are characters within it, "John Wick 3" plays out like a demo reel of thrilling action set pieces. The cinematography, editing, direction, score, stuntwork, effects, ESPECIALLY the choreography and even the writing all are dedicated to blowing your mind over and over again with the spectacle on display. It's awesome and much like its predecessor, it still fits in new and interesting information about this world and the cast gives their characters lots of personality. In fact, I'd even argue that "John Wick 3" improves upon the first sequel when it came to its supporting characters, both returning and new. The new ones entertained me more than the debuting ones of "John Wick 2", while the debuting ones from "John Wick 2" captured my interest more here. On the other hand, there were a few eye brow raising moments, like how assassins are cut down in public view but NO ONE NOTICES. I'm still not happy that the awesome rendition of Vivaldi's Winter from the second trailer isn't used, although both the classic version and a different (but not as cool) remix can be heard in the background.

Much like "John Wick 2" though, there reached a point where I started to get exhausted. There are only so many times your mind can get blown before it just wants to take a rest and I noticed I was beginning to drift off during parts of the finale. The first film is still the best to me because it had the smoothest pacing, balancing spectacle with the character and story related stuff seamlessly. The sequels are much more about the action, which has certainly improved, but they're so fast paced that they eventually run out of gas. Nevertheless, "John Wick 3" is definitely worth watching if you're a fan of these movies and if you like action but have never experienced the mayhem of John Wick, CHECK THEM OUT NOW! THEY'RE TOO F@CKING AWESOME TO MISS.


----------



## U mad bro (May 24, 2019)

So it should be a consensus John Wick franchise is better than the matrix trilogy


----------



## MartialHorror (May 24, 2019)

Yeah, probably... 

The first "Matrix" was great, the second was pretty good and the third wasn't very good... whereas all three John Wick films range between great and good.


----------



## U mad bro (May 24, 2019)

The John Wick films action scenes have changed the American action genre for the better. Didn't even know John Wick directors helped out create the action scenes in captain America civil war. It, however, explains why Tchalla scenes were so dope.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 24, 2019)

Saw it last night. The world here was more broadened and some of the characters that were introduced here will certainly return for the 4th installment. But the next one should really shake things up way more with the status quo imo.

My favourite acton scene was in Morocco and then the last one.


*Spoiler*: __ 



And it was nice to find out John's real name: Jardani Jovonovich. Should've known it was a russian one because of his tattoos. 

The unfocused yet visible-ish nail peel from that ballerina was unnecessary.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 24, 2019)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 25, 2019)

U mad bro said:


> The John Wick films action scenes have changed the American action genre for the better. Didn't even know John Wick directors helped out create the action scenes in captain America civil war. It, however, explains why Tchalla scenes were so dope.



No wonder Civil War has pretty good fighting coreography. John Wick would've never happened if Matrix didn't exist, though. That's when most of the crew working for John Wick met. One of my favorite fights in John Wick was with the Agent who gets his ass kicked by Neo in Matrix 2.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 25, 2019)

seen it last night. Had a really good time. Oh how satisfying it is too see  them actually incorporating reloading as an element of gun fighting.  The dogs were also really cool.

The story however is the worst in the series in my opinion..not bad..but I can tell the deeper we go into this world the more the story will suffer for it.

But hey, if Keanu decides to spend the rest of his career making these movies, I'd be perfectly down for that.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 25, 2019)

The revolver assembling scene and that corny as fuck western music playing when he shot was probably some super obvious reference that I somehow missed but I still fucking loved it anyway.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 25, 2019)

Halle Berry was awesome.

I think the choreography is as close to the Raid films as America will get. Every action scene is so well thought out to the mynute detail. The creative team definitely deserves a round of applause for the shit they thought up here.


----------



## Vault (May 25, 2019)

Because its actually stuntmen directing the action. Its so visual and fluid. Keanu also wants to get involved as much. That's what makes this franchise great

But he is old and slow now. It showed when the raid guys popped up


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 25, 2019)

You can kinda tell that some of the craziest fighters have to keep up with Keanu in certain fights, especially at the end. It's when you notice who is a martial artist first and an actor second and who is an actor first and a martial artist second.

But still, considering how old Keanu is, it's fucking crazy the coreography he manages to pull.


----------



## Vault (May 25, 2019)

The raid guys almost waited to get hit. They were that much faster than keanu in terms of choreography 

Still can't take anything away from keanu


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 26, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> seen it last night. Had a really good time. Oh how satisfying it is too see  them actually incorporating reloading as an element of gun fighting.  The dogs were also really cool.
> 
> The story however is the worst in the series in my opinion..not bad..but I can tell the deeper we go into this world the more the story will suffer for it.
> 
> But hey, if Keanu decides to spend the rest of his career making these movies, I'd be perfectly down for that.




*Spoiler*: __ 



The problem is that this film is basically filler. It ends not much differently from where it started. We just have more enemies with faces now.

John Wick 1 had the catarsis factor of getting revenge for the dog.

2 was somewhat of a tragedy story, in a way similar to Godfather 2, where the hero tries to leave the life of crime peacefully but finds that harder and harder to do.

3 is just him trying to survive for the whole film. And when he decides to bite back, it ends.

4 has the potential to be amazing because it's John Wick taking the Gurren Lagann solution: if the system won't let you leave, then we need to destroy the system.

That said I enjoyed this film a lot: the fight scenes and the worldbuilding were all great. I think it would benefit from being at least 15 minutes shorter though, because eventually all the fighting gets repetitive and I'm more hyped for movie 4 than whatever is going on in movie 3.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 26, 2019)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Wick joining the guy who plays Morpheus at the end is so hype.


----------



## Bielec (May 28, 2019)

Really enjoyed the movie, though I would cut action sequences shorter, like 10 min from the movie overall, at some points I found myself not paying attention to some fighting parts, or maybe it was because i was a little tired when I've watched it. 
John has crazy stamina, get hit by cars, thrown around, fight person after another, at the end of the movie he seems to be exhausted, before the two on one fight, that lasts a while, and then he still defeats last crazy guy, and then he falls of the roof.


----------



## Vault (May 28, 2019)

Bielec said:


> John has crazy stamina, get hit by cars, thrown around, fight person after another, at the end of the movie he seems to be exhausted, before the two on one fight, that lasts a while, and then he still defeats last crazy guy, and then he falls of the roof.


You didn't know? 

He is a man of focus, commitment and sheer fookin will!


----------



## MartialHorror (May 28, 2019)

I still haven't found that rendition of Vivaldi's Winter from the trailer...


----------



## MShadows (May 29, 2019)

Awesome fanart!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 6, 2019)

I saw a critic complaining about the dogs scene but watching those 2 dogs murder people never got old.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 6, 2019)

Best part of the movie for me actually.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 9, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MShadows (Jun 10, 2019)

Keanu Reeves GOAT


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 11, 2019)

watched the movie twice already. Easily my favorite of the three movies. The fights were so so so so good and well-choreographed.


----------



## MShadows (Jun 12, 2019)




----------



## Morglay (Jun 13, 2019)

... I'd pay good money for that bottle Halle Berry spat in.


----------



## JFF (Jun 16, 2019)

A stylish movie. I like the dialogue, the actors are superb and I did not saw the ending coming (hence original). The formula works so far.


----------



## Smoke (Jun 17, 2019)

The fight in the Knife Museum alone, was better than the 2nd and rest of 3rd movie...combined.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 17, 2019)

Smoke said:


> The fight in the Knife Museum alone, was better than the 2nd and rest of 3rd movie...combined.


Wasn't better than Halle Berry with her dogs..never seen shit like that before


----------



## Morglay (Jun 17, 2019)

Smoke said:


> The fight in the Knife Museum alone, was better than the 2nd and rest of 3rd movie...combined.


 I kinda lost it at that bit and I still can't figure out why I laughed so hard. Was it just an exhibit? Why did it exist? It was just so casual the way it all kicked off. I'm fucking laughing at it again now.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jun 17, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> Wasn't better than Halle Berry with her dogs..never seen shit like that before



For shit I aint ever seen before, that had to go with the Motorcycle Samurai shit. How many sword fights on motorcycles have you seen in film? The ones in Advent Children, and that's all I can come up with. And those played out and moved way differently than this.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Jun 18, 2019)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> For shit I aint ever seen before, that had to go with the Motorcycle Samurai shit. How many sword fights on motorcycles have you seen in film? The ones in Advent Children, and that's all I can come up with. And those played out and moved way differently than this.



That scene is taken entirety from 2017's The Villainess. A big, fat homage to an amazing scene from an amazing movie.

The Villainess is highly recommended. Awesome movie! The opening scene is still blowing my mind.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gledania (Jun 23, 2019)

How the blind fuck did he 
*Spoiler*: __ 



survive in the end ?




.


I assume 
*Spoiler*: __ 



the casablanca ...... maria ? Well ... is dead now.

Good to see bronn actor 




Good film anyway ...


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 23, 2019)

Gledania said:


> How the blind fuck did he
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Iron Will!


----------



## Gledania (Jun 23, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> Iron Will!




Let's make him throw lazers with his eyes and call it power of will then 


Nah the last scene was dissapointing.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 23, 2019)

I don't see how. John honestly should'v died a long time ago 

We'll buy him being able to take out armies alone but a high fall is where we draw the line ? Ok


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 30, 2019)




----------



## MShadows (Jul 2, 2019)




----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 7, 2019)

Finally watched this.

Wonder if Winston's 'long game' reason/excuse will be accepted.

John's 'flip off' had me in stitches.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 7, 2019)

And I STILL haven't found the trailers rendition of Vivaldi's Winter...


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jul 7, 2019)

I liked it. I know we don't watch these movies for the story, but am I the only one who thought this was probably the worst one yet? But just the opening fight makes up for it .


----------



## Mider T (Jul 22, 2019)

Good news everyone!
I have finally watched John Wick 2 so I can see this now.


----------



## Atlas (Jul 22, 2019)

Mider T said:


> Good news everyone!
> I have finally watched John Wick 2 so I can see this now.



Enjoy


----------



## Mider T (Jul 26, 2019)

Finally saw this.  So...John Wick is indestructible?


----------



## MO (Jul 26, 2019)

Mider T said:


> Finally saw this.  So...John Wick is indestructible?


did you see this in the theatre?


----------



## Mider T (Jul 26, 2019)

MO said:


> did you see this in the theatre?


Yeah.  Had to see Halle Berry in all her glory

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Atlas (Jul 26, 2019)

Mider T said:


> Finally saw this.  So...John Wick is indestructible?



SHEER. FUCKING. WILL.


----------



## Sunrider (Jul 27, 2019)

Fuck, I missed it in theaters and am so upset.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 27, 2019)

Sunrider said:


> Fuck, I missed it in theaters and am so upset.


It's still in theaters around my parts.  In fact the theater was surprisingly crowded.


----------



## Sunrider (Jul 27, 2019)

Mider T said:


> It's still in theaters around my parts.  In fact the theater was surprisingly crowded.


Definitely not in the theaters near me, but maybe there's one in Brooklyn, Queens or even Jersey still playing.


----------



## Canute87 (Jul 29, 2019)

Movie was action packed,

 But i don't know i feel conflicted

This man can do too many things.

Back in part 1 that guy from Bloodsport gave him a run for his money, as dangerous as he was he still needed help out of some situations.

Now Wick is fighting guys on bikes with samurai swords. 

I just hope wick does go down  the vin diesel route.


----------



## Vault (Jul 29, 2019)

Canute87 said:


> Movie was action packed,
> 
> But i don't know i feel conflicted
> 
> ...



He was retired and very rusty in Wick 1 that's why Theon and his goons got the jump on him in the first place. And they kept on asking him if he was back he even mentioned the rustiness. 

Wick 2 and 3 John is when he's operating at the highest level. Besides other highly skilled assassins can give him trouble. That's always been the case in Wick.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 29, 2019)

Canute87 said:


> This man can do too much things.


Too many*


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 29, 2019)

Mider T said:


> Finally saw this.  So...John Wick is indestructible?



Chisel > John Wick

Only thing so far that has wounded him permanently.


----------



## Vault (Jul 29, 2019)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Chisel > John Wick
> 
> Only thing so far that has wounded him permanently.


It was John wielding said Chisel though


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 29, 2019)

Mider T said:


> Too many*



* a lot


----------



## Mider T (Jul 29, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> * a lot


A lot of*


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 29, 2019)

Speak american


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 29, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> Speak american


the universal language


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 29, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> the universal language



I thought it was sex?


----------



## blakstealth (Jul 31, 2019)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 5, 2019)




----------



## MShadows (Aug 5, 2019)

It’ll likely go up to $175 million since it’s yet to release in Japan


----------



## Amol (Aug 12, 2019)

It is taking forever for it's Blu-ray release. Movies that got released after this already are available on internet in full HD. 
Something like this had happened for John Wick 2 too. 
Ten more days .


----------



## Mider T (Aug 12, 2019)

Amol said:


> It is taking forever for it's Blu-ray release. Movies that got released after this already are available on internet in full HD.
> Something like this had happened for John Wick 2 too.
> Ten more days .


Its still in theaters


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 12, 2019)

Maybe then they will release the remix of Vivaldi's Winter that they used in the trailers...


----------



## MShadows (Aug 15, 2019)

This movie still hasn’t released in Japan yet, fml


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 16, 2019)

And I still haven't found the Vivaldi remix from Trailer 2! Fml


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 16, 2019)

MShadows said:


> This movie still hasn’t released in Japan yet, fml


want me to send you my camrip??


----------



## MShadows (Aug 16, 2019)

blakstealth said:


> want me to send you my camrip??


Oh thanks! But I’ve already seen a decent one a while back. 

I just want to finally see the movie in theaters so I can fully experience it


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 16, 2019)

MShadows said:


> Oh thanks! But I’ve already seen a decent one a while back.
> 
> I just want to finally see the movie in theaters so I can fully experience it


I thought it was coming out soon, but I just checked it and it's October?! Dang, why so far away?!


----------



## MShadows (Aug 16, 2019)

blakstealth said:


> I thought it was coming out soon, but I just checked it and it's October?! Dang, why so far away?!


Because for some reason movies always release a lot later in Japan compared to other parts of the world. 

Sometimes Japan is the last country on Earth to get a movie released in.

IIRC, they sometimes wait to see if certain Hollywood movies are successful in the West first, and if they are then they’ll release them in Japan as well. Big name franchise titles release a lot earlier though.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 23, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amol (Aug 24, 2019)

FUCKING FINALLY WATCHED IT. 
It was a great movie though I have to say bit weaker than first two movies. I think length hurts movie. Some action scenes dragged too much. Movie should have been about 10 to 15 minutes shorter. For example there should have been either raid guys or the bald Japanese dude. Both fights back to back was too much and ended up dehyping bald guy's fight.
Anyway I still don't know what to make of Winston. 
Why did he betray John now? 
He got in this mess in the very first place because he helped John. If Winston is suppose to be this backstabbing guy then he wouldn't have helped John in the first place. He would have never made enemy of High Table. Even now that he is reinstated surely his influence in High Table must be all time low given his recent behavior. 
He kinda lowered his trust with both John and High Table. That is too stupid for character as smart as Winston. 
What exactly Winston accomplished here? 
Anyway Halle Berry was so great in the movies. Her tag team fight scenes with her dogs were awesome. Entire Casablanca fight scenes felt like out of video game. 
John was lot creative in movie too. He used books, belt and even horses to kill people. I was laughing like a madman when he used a live man as target practice for knives. 
2021 feels so long. I assume that would be the final movie with Neo and Morpheus taking down High Table for good. Tbh I kinda expected that to happen in this movie. 
P. S. : I wanted someone, anyone to kill that Adjudicator. Everyone disappointed me.


----------



## Amol (Aug 24, 2019)

This scene never happened in movie but they did shoot it. 
So I think Winston didn't betray John. Maybe he made pact with Bowery King before the Battle of Continental happened which would explain why Tick Tock Man was so conveniently waiting there to pick John up. 
Winston also didn't seem worried at the idea that John might be alive. He would be the last person to underestimate John. If he had really betray John then he would have looked more worried than this. His demeanor was very calm at the idea of Baba Yaga hunting him. 
And lastly I just want them to be friends. It is better this way for me. So I am subscribing to theory that this was all Winston's plan to fool High Table and he will secretly help John in next movie.


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 24, 2019)

I watched this a week or two back, and i really, really enjoyed it. I'm assuming people still have to spoiler actual movie talk ; i'll spoiler it just in case it's mandatory


*Spoiler*: __ 



It was probably said by someone else, but i really, really, REALLY loved the library fight, in particular Wick putting that book in that tall assassin's mouth and punching/pushing it multiple times.

I've watched the movie fully twice, but i think i've seen that scene like 20 times so far. It's just so fucking satisfying, creative, brutal. I don't possess the proper vocabulary to fully explain how fucking good i consider that scene. I am aware part of the reason i actually liked it so much because its the opening fucking fight scene, and it just completely prepares/hypes you up for the entire rest of the movie. I might have also found it so satisfying because i'm a dangerous psychopath with a long history of violence.

Or it could be turning a book, one of the least cool and also otherwise least useful fighting tools, was actually used in a creative, fun, unique manner that still provided a real sense of power/impact. Either all.

The knife scene was also REALLY cool and fun to watch. I think i'm one of the few people that actually didn't like the horse scene all that much. Don't get me wrong, i didn't dislike it, it was definitely good, but for a lot of people it's either their favorite or among their top 3 favorite moments of the movie, while it didn't really do much for me. And i do feel a bit bad because i've seen interviews where either Keanu or the directors say that the horse scene took the most amount of training and shooting time. I just found his hand-to-hand/CQC action far more fun.

And while in general it's a huge mood-killer when a trilogy or series that was supposed to end at X movie/season, suddenly doesn't ONLY because the creators wanted to milk the everliving shit out the franchise. Like, it's obvious story-wise that it should've ended, but it just doesn't, often creating/adding some bullshit element to keep the story going. However, i was surprised at instead how much hype i had when i saw the ending. It might also have to do with the fact that not only is the story pretty good (although nothing special), even if the story actually sucks dick, so long as the characters/their dialogue isn't abhorrently, consistently awful, and ofcourse, most importantly, the action is fucking insane, it will still satisfy basically every John Wick fan. I can't wait to see the shit they come up with in JW4. I was legitimately wondering, before JW3 was released, whether they could get the action much, or even any better than they did in JW2, yet i was surprised much more than i thought i would be, so i've come to trust the director more and more, and thus have pretty damn high hopes for JW4 already.

Oh, and i don't mind at all that JW4 will basically just get back to being a revenge story (since this 3rd one was more of a survival one), even though AGHHH REVENGE is basically one of the simplest types of plots to do (albeit successful execution is another thing) ; 

The reason i don't mind is - anyone know/remember the game NFS Most Wanted? That game had the most thin story you'll find, and the main antagonist was a very bland, one-dimensional jackass. Seriously, they could have had even just a single 2 second scene of him not being a douchebag, but no, he is literally a turbo douchebag each second he is on screen. On paper,he is an awful antagonist. Yet, he rigged you to lose thus stealing your car, and set you up to get caught by the cops, being sent to jail for 6 months while he gained fame, money and bitches using your car.

As simple as he was a character/antagonist, especially when looked in isolation, he still was very successful at his job of giving the player sufficient reasons/motivation, instill enough of a "Ooh, imma beat this grade-a cunt if its the last thing i do" feeling,  that would fuel the player to basically go through over 100 different races before facing him, and at the end actually still manage to create a cathartic release as you see the face of this smug cunt actually lose and start acting like a petulant child in response to getting embarrassed in front of all his ass-licking 90 IQ "chad" errand boys. That was really nice. His face meeting the dirt at the end basically had every player go "Okay, job fucking done, get fucked idiot". 

My point with this is that in a similar fashion (due to action being the focal point in JW, much like racing is in NFS), i think John Wick could basically create many more movies in the franchise, and so long as the viewer is given at least a somewhat understandable/legitimate reason as to why John Wick, would, say, keep on going and fighting and not just retire and rest peacefully, it would be sufficient enough to justify making many more sequels (ofcourse, given that the action actually just keeps getting better, as it has). Hell, i just realised after writing this all above that what i said concerning NFS's antagonist is basically John Wick 2. Case in point, shit is sufficient enough, especially in combination with the incredible color grading/cinematography/lighting, which make watching even the non-action parts really fun.

I will say though, one thing i absolutely didn't like, and far as i can recall all the events of the movie, is how the ending fight had John Wick be thrown through like what, 15, 20 glass boxes or something?

I am completely cool with John Wick having slightly superhuman durability/endurance, otherwise all the people he fights would either have to be hilariously incompetent or incredibly under prepared, but that glass shit was just... I don't know. Going more than a little bit too far, for my tastes.
When that scene started and after the first 2-3 times John wick was thrown and broke glass, i figured they'd use that to show/have John legitimately/actively get weaker, and *still* find a way to win despite his disadvantage.

Instead, for me, all it looked like was that they shot Keanu Reeves get thrown in said glass like 3 times with 8 different cameras each time (thus 8 different angles) and the director basically said "Alrite, lets use ALL the angles". Seriously, after like the 5th time within 30 seconds he is thrown through glass, it took me out of the movie for a bit. I couldn't help but just think "wait, whats the point? Either they are supposed to do damage to him, or the director chose to have John Wick fly through glass so many times because he for some inexplicable reason thought *THAT* is just the coolest shit ever and showing it so many times somehow makes it EVEN cooler the next time it happens". Even at the very end when John miraculously survives like a 4 story tall fall, i still found the previous aforementioned scene less believable for some reason.

Iunno, did i miss something?

Movie gets 9.1/10 for me, despite what i mentioned above to be issues (that isn't very easily forgivable in my eyes. It's not even that it's even close to being the worst shit a movie character has done, but it was still such a stark contrast to basically the entire rest of the film, again, barring the miraculous survival at the end, that i can't just pass it off as completely irrelevant) i really did like the movie overall a lot though. Good shit.


----------



## MShadows (Aug 25, 2019)

Amol said:


> This scene never happened in movie but they did shoot it.
> So I think Winston didn't betray John. Maybe he made pact with Bowery King before the Battle of Continental happened which would explain why Tick Tock Man was so conveniently waiting there to pick John up.
> Winston also didn't seem worried at the idea that John might be alive. He would be the last person to underestimate John. If he had really betray John then he would have looked more worried than this. His demeanor was very calm at the idea of Baba Yaga hunting him.
> And lastly I just want them to be friends. It is better this way for me. So I am subscribing to theory that this was all Winston's plan to fool High Table and he will secretly help John in next movie.


And that scene will most likely be revealed as a flashback in the next movie.

After Winston shot John off the roof of the Continental, the receptionist guy even says “Well played, sir!”, meaning this was the plan all along. Winston even shot him in the suit intentionally cause it was bulletproof.

It was the only way to get John out of that situation without having to actually kill him. 

John will likely team up with the Bowery King, Winston and the rest of NY to take down the High Table.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 25, 2019)

MShadows said:


> After Winston shot John off the roof of the Continental, the receptionist guy even says “Well played, sir!”, meaning this was the plan all along. Winston even shot him in the suit intentionally cause it was bulletproof.
> 
> It was the only way to get John out of that situation without having to actually kill him.



I have no idea how people actually think that Wiston genuinely shot Keanu. It's the most obvious play to save John's life and get him reinstated in the high table. Hell, even the typical blood effects aren't shown when Keanu gets shot.


----------



## Karma (Aug 26, 2019)

Finally watched it.

Cant wait for John to kill the high table


----------



## Sherlōck (Aug 29, 2019)

Sofia trained her dogs well. They went for the crotch almost all the time.


----------



## Yasha (Aug 29, 2019)

Sherlōck said:


> Sofia trained her dogs well. They went for the crotch almost all the time.



Which begs the question: How did Sofia train her dogs?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## wibisana (Sep 27, 2019)

Idk if 2 Indonesian martial artist in here.
I appreciate that. Tho the fight with them is just clumpsy.

Those Indonesian clearly way faster and shorter than keanu. 
I still watching right now.20 mins left.
So far i like it


----------



## wibisana (Sep 27, 2019)

So i watched Wick 2 and 3 back to back. And the 3rd one feels kinda too long.
Actionwise indeed it is getting bigger each franchise.
They clearly enjoy it and want the aduience get entertained each movie.
But storywise. Now it enter "fantasy" realm.

I mean killing bunch of gangs would be easier to cover up.

In the 3rd one  we have hotel in the middle of NY get attacked by an Army. How police didnt come.
That just nitpick

I hope in 4th one we will get more grounded one.
And i meanit is alright to one up the  action of previous movie. Imo you dont have to made nonsensical one.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 27, 2019)

wibisana said:


> Idk if 2 Indonesian martial artist in here.
> I appreciate that. Tho the fight with them is just clumpsy.
> *
> Those Indonesian clearly way faster and shorter than keanu. *
> ...



Actual and very, very seasoned and active martial artists can always be distinguished from those who rehearse and execute choreography. No amount of conditioning can shorten the gap of a lifetime of conditioned reflexes.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 27, 2019)

I actually hope that John Wick 4 slows down a little bit and becomes a little more story based. I actually prefer the original movie because it balances the action with fun character interactions and it was cool learning about this world. With the sequels, it really just felt like it existed to showcase the action... admittedly awesome action...

I do have to assume that there will be a point when you simply can't top the action scenes of its predecessors... but if they can obviously do that, then I won't complain if they continue with the current formula.


----------



## wibisana (Sep 27, 2019)

yeah I would appreciate slow down and some kind of break between actions
I re-watch Keanu vs 2 indonesian martial artist, and I appreciate something. (pause in-fight sequence)
after Keanu get downed once, they help Keanu stand up, 
then he get downed twice, Keanu stand himself up and unfasten his belt and use it as weapon.
pauses in fight like that gave viewer time to appreciate what just they saw.
it is like how Martial Arts competition is held, hit point method. pause and then another round.
IIRC Bruce Lee and Kung Fu Kid (that Jaden-Jackie Chan Reboot) showcase this pause so well.
also The raid 2.


----------



## dr_shadow (May 9, 2020)

Finally saw this.

Man, the durability of this dude. How many times does Wick get shot/stabbed and then just carries on like nothing happened? xD

I can accept that he somehow has superhuman reflexes and aim, but he shouldn't have more blood or harder bones than a normal dude. If you get thrown through enough windows it's supposed to slow you down at least a bit.


----------



## dr_shadow (May 9, 2020)

MShadows said:


> Yeah, but in this case you’re a dude who can tank being run into by several cars and keep going despite being stitched up and bleeding.





Bielec said:


> Really enjoyed the movie, though I would cut action sequences shorter, like 10 min from the movie overall, at some points I found myself not paying attention to some fighting parts, or maybe it was because i was a little tired when I've watched it.
> John has crazy stamina, get hit by cars, thrown around, fight person after another, at the end of the movie he seems to be exhausted, before the two on one fight, that lasts a while, and then he still defeats last crazy guy, and then he falls of the roof.





Vault said:


> You didn't know?
> 
> He is a man of focus, commitment and sheer fookin will!





Mider T said:


> Finally saw this.  So...John Wick is indestructible?



Ninja'd.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 9, 2020)

mr_shadow said:


> Finally saw this.
> 
> Man, the durability of this dude. How many times does Wick get shot/stabbed and then just carries on like nothing happened? xD
> 
> I can accept that he somehow has superhuman reflexes and aim, but he shouldn't have more blood or harder bones than a normal dude. If you get thrown through enough windows it's supposed to slow you down at least a bit.


John Wick is the missing Fast and Furious character


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 9, 2020)

mr_shadow said:


> Finally saw this.
> 
> Man, the durability of this dude. How many times does Wick get shot/stabbed and then just carries on like nothing happened? xD
> 
> I can accept that he somehow has superhuman reflexes and aim, but he shouldn't have more blood or harder bones than a normal dude. If you get thrown through enough windows it's supposed to slow you down at least a bit.


He's the boogeyman


----------



## Parallax (May 9, 2020)

yall fucking serious?

did you not pay attention to the film at all?  the suit is explicitly bulletproof


----------



## Parallax (May 9, 2020)




----------

